# Wardrobe picture catalog- good idea? bad idea?



## martygreene (Jun 7, 2006)

I find myself falling into ruts and wearing the same outfits a lot, partially because I forget what all I have! I've been thinking about taking photographs of each of my garments- on my body- and putting them online as a sort of photo wardrobe. I'm sure it's possible to write a simple program which would allow me to choose aspects of each outfit (top, bottom, legs, feet) and mix and match to find outfits I liked. What do you think? Am I nuts? I live with a bunch of computer programmers and such, so I'm sure I could exchance food for a simple program which would let me do this.

thoughts ladies? Should I just make the catalog without the make-an-outfit dealie? is the whole idea silly?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm the same! Sounds good idea to me lol... reminds me of that scene in Clueless!!


----------



## xSazx (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_I'm the same! Sounds good idea to me lol... reminds me of that scene in Clueless!!_

 
haha I thought of clueless while reading this!

dooo it! I've always wanted one of them LOL


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 7, 2006)

Do it and let us know how it works and turns out! Also I thought of clueless as soon as I started reading this lol


----------



## martygreene (Jun 7, 2006)

I've never seen clueless, but I'm guessing there was something like this in the movie?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 7, 2006)

lol yeah, in the opening scenes


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 7, 2006)

reeead

http://radio.weblogs.com/0105910/2004/01/28.html


----------



## kimb (Jun 13, 2006)

I dont know any girls who have seen clueless and didnt say omg i want that closet! 


LOL to this day i watch this movie and ALWAYS say the same thing.


----------



## june23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I find myself falling into ruts and wearing the same outfits a lot, partially because I forget what all I have! I've been thinking about taking photographs of each of my garments- on my body- and putting them online as a sort of photo wardrobe. I'm sure it's possible to write a simple program which would allow me to choose aspects of each outfit (top, bottom, legs, feet) and mix and match to find outfits I liked. What do you think? Am I nuts? I live with a bunch of computer programmers and such, so I'm sure I could exchance food for a simple program which would let me do this.

thoughts ladies? Should I just make the catalog without the make-an-outfit dealie? is the whole idea silly?_

 
http://www.mystylediary.net/


----------

